# Anyone use these powerheads?



## Martin cape (4 Apr 2013)

Hi guys,

Has anyone used these powerheads? £20 for 2000lph. 

Looks like a cheap Koralia which are £30 for 1600lph. 

I'm tempted.


----------



## linkinruss (4 Apr 2013)

Link?


----------



## Martin cape (4 Apr 2013)

O s**t yea lol. 

 Marine Mini Aquarium Wave Maker Fish Tank Powerhead All Pond Solutions WM-2000 | eBay


----------



## Henry (5 Apr 2013)

I've used their external filters in the past. Everything works, but the finish is a little cheap. The plastic is a bit brittle, and it's not particularly pretty. If you treat them well, they will do the job admirably. Their customer service is second to none too.


----------



## ian_m (8 Apr 2013)

Henry said:


> Their customer service is second to none too.


My 3000l/hr AllPondSolutions wavemaker, "started running backwards" after 9 months, and customer service replaced it no issues.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Apr 2013)

I have just removed one of my powerheads from my 250 litre as it was turning the tank into a washing machine, Newave 2700, a tad too strong maybe? it'sonly 2 mths old and is up for sale,  I still have the 1600 in the tank which is adjustable for flow rate and seems spot on imo, 2000 could be ok Martin but if your planning on keeping them where your 900's are at the moment facing the front of the tank they may be a little strong for you, I wish I had 2 of my Newave 1600's as they have a sleeve to adjust from 800 to 1600 lp/h and aren't any more intrusive than your nano's, they're well made too and a couple of quid cheaper than the K's.  Got mine from uncle Rich at AE


----------



## IanD (11 Apr 2013)

I'm running a pair of 3000, i found them reliable and good value. Agree with Pinkmummy79 that the flow is a tad too strong for a planted tank, I have to angle the flow off the side of the tank to avoid knocking over the plants. Shouldn't be a problem with the 2000.


----------

